

The Tech Behind Apple’s Impossibly Thin New iMacs - ishake
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/10/imac-tech/

======
wmf
Of course it looks thinner if you take care to only photograph it from angles
where the hump isn't visible. It's also interesting that the cover glass was a
challenge, since monitors don't need cover glass; it's purely an aesthetic
addition.

~~~
ryannielsen
It doesn't just _look_ thinner. It _is_ thinner. Yes, there is a hump around
the base's hinge, but it is still significantly, noticeably thinner – per the
article, the machine's volume was reduced by 40%.

~~~
maggit
I believe the reference thickness the parent was referring to was the
thickness of the same iMac, not the previous one. In other words:

If you take pictures from the right angle, the computer looks thinner than if
you take pictures from the side showing the entire bulge and stand.

------
SenorWilson
This is interesting, but I have no idea why they're spending money making a
desktop thinner. Using the old thickness(which was fine) and todays technology
could produce a better computer. Why do people want thin desktops(or why does
Apple?).

~~~
arrrg
Because it looks great.

I really don’t understand why some people are completely mystified how that
could be an argument. So you don’t care about looks? Fine. Others do. And
computers are a part of the furniture.

Some people buy those really nice looking but functionally identical faucets
that cost three time as much, some don’t. That’s all.

There is nothing ridiculous about that, it’s just a difference in taste.

~~~
megablast
I see your point, but when you consider you are rarely even going to see it,
since it is all behind the monitor. From the front, these new machines do not
even look different.

~~~
culturestate
Not everyone's desk is positioned against a wall.

------
jtsagata
Why someone want to buy something like this? Just to have an unrepairable PC?
And if something inside breaks you have to just buy a new PC? I like to mess
with my PC internals, upgrade it and fix it if I can with my poor electronic
skills.

~~~
Osmium
If something inside breaks, you can get it fixed. For free, if it's under
warranty. Most people have neither the time nor the technical ability to fix
something themselves anyway, so this is a non-issue.

For me, I've had an iMac for 5 years and I upgraded both the RAM and the HDD
(to an SSD) myself with no issues. And it shows no signs of slowing down and
is better than the day I bought it, and is probably one of the best
investments I've made. Hell, at the time, and this is still true, buying a
monitor of comparable quality would've cost half what I paid for the entire
computer.

------
89a
I'd rather it stay the same thickness and put more power inside.

It's not like I ever see the back anyway

